# SMOKED: Mac&Cheese



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's a good recipe for smoked Mac and cheese. I made the following modifications to the recipe below:

-Smoked for 30 minutes then ramped up heat to 275 for an hour. Also poured 1/4 of a bottle of beer into it, just because. 
-do not use smoked Gouda.

*Four Cheese Smoked Mac and Cheese*

What You'll Need:
1 (16-ounce) package elbow macaroni
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups milk
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, cut into large chunks
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 cups (8 ounces) extra sharp Cheddar cheese, shredded
2 cups (8 ounces) Gouda cheese, shredded
1 cup (4 ounces) Parmesan cheese, shredded

What To Do:

Load the wood tray with one small handful of wood chips and preheat the smoker to 225 degrees F.

Cook pasta according to package directions. In a medium saucepan, melt butter, and whisk flour into the butter. Cook over medium heat for 2 minutes, until sauce is bubbly and thick. Whisk in milk and bring to a boil. Cook 5 minutes until thickened. Stir in cream cheese until mixture is smooth. Add salt and pepper.

In a large bowl, combine 1 cup Cheddar, 1 cup Gouda cheese, Parmesan cheese, pasta, and cream sauce. Spoon mixture into an 11 x 9-1/2-inch aluminum roasting pan coated with nonstick cooking spray. Sprinkle top with remaining Cheddar cheese and Gouda cheese.

Place in smoker and cook 1 hours at 225 degrees F, until brown, bubbly and delicious.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Four-Cheese-Smoked-Mac-n-Cheese

This recipe is from John McLemore's "DADGUM That's Good!" Cookbook. For more recipes like this, click here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmmm, I'll bet this tastes good even without the smoker step.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds yummy - will try to pin this one on my recipe board. Has all the healthily elements, cheese, butter,milk and oh yeah more cheese.....yum!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey C! OMG...this sounds so YUM! Can I skip the smoker step and I don't know...add more beer or butter???


----------

